# Hilfe, meine Klickpedale lässt nicht los :-(



## siilvii (30. April 2006)

Nun, das ist jetzt bestimmt echt mal ne blöde Frage, aber ich stell sie trotzdem:

War gerade mal in Bocholt bei Rose und habe mir die Sidi Bullet 2 Schuhe gekauft  

Kaum war ich zuhause, habe die Schuhplatte montiert und hab mich (als Trockenübung sozusagen, hatte vorher noch nie Klickis) eingeklickt. Das dumme ist nur, dass die Pedale nicht am Fahrrad ist, ich habe zur Zeit nämlich andere dran.

Und nun will mein Schuh nicht mehr aus der Pedale  

Zum verzweifeln. Hoffentlich passiert mir sowas nicht aufm Bike, datt wär ja nicht so lustig. Aber ich vermute, dass es dann besser funktioniert. Aber erstmal muss ich das Ding ja wieder abkriegen. Kanns ja schlecht am Fahrrad montieren und dann versuchen von oben in den Schuh reinzukommen... Ich glaube das gäbe ein Unglück  

Gibts da einen Trick? Habs nun schon zig mal probiert, aber ich habe langsam Angst, dass ich mir meinen neuen Schuh schon total verkratze... Kann es daran liegen, dass ich die Schrauben von der Schuhplatte nicht fest genug angezogen habe?

Die Pedalen sind die Shimano PD-M324 (eine Seite Klick, die andere normal)

Hiiiilfeeeee


----------



## FeierFox (30. April 2006)

Ich habs schonmal mit der Hand geschafft, allerdings bei neuen Pedalen (=geringe Auslösekraft). 
Wenn das nicht geht, musst du das Pedal ans Rad schrauben und kannst dann den Schuh locker OHNE reinzugehen einfach mit der Hand ausklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siilvii (30. April 2006)

Ok, dann probier ich das mal! Und ich werde mich niiiiiieee wieder einklicken, ohne dass die Pedale am Fahrrad ist, versprochen


----------



## wing (30. April 2006)

Ordentlich Frühstücken und dann das Pedal festhalten 

wing


----------



## Monsterwade (30. April 2006)

Dreh die Auslöseschraube auf Minimum Auslösekraft und verdreh das Pedal zur Schuhachse. Ziehen hilf hier nicht viel.

Viel Spass mit den Klickies. Aber ACHTUNG: Übe das Aussteigen richtig gut, bevor Du an der nächsten Ampel auf´s Auto kippst (alles schon passiert).


----------



## Robse (30. April 2006)

Relativ normal, der Hebelweg ist ja auch kein Vergleich zum montierten Pedal. Wie ein Vorschreiber schon erklärte, einfach das Pedal anschrauben (zur Not tuts auch ein Schraubstock) und Schuh per Hand ausklicken.
Anschließend vor der ersten Fahrt die Auslösehärte aufs leichteste stellen, dann kommst du auch mit dem Panikzug raus.

Gruß RObse


----------



## BikinPie (30. April 2006)

Für meine Klickis ( Shimano M540) gibt es so Kunstoffaufsätze die seine Seite zu einer Art Bärentatze machen. 
Die bekomme ich nur mit Schraubendreher wie raus. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch wenn du einen Schraubendreher/Schraubenzieher als Hebel zum Federdrücken nimmst. Vorher auf ganz seichte Auslösehärte drehen, wie die Anderen schon schrieben. 

Nebenbei ist es auch schwer, wenn du den Schuh von Hand aus der Klickpedale lösen willst ( Pedale an Kurbel selbstverständlich).

Viel Erfolg und dann viel Spass mit den Teilen ! 

Sebastian


----------



## siilvii (1. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Antworten. Habe mir jetzt etwas "Manneskraft" geholt und dann fluppte es. Und wenn sie erstmal am Bike sind, ist es ja echt simpel. Habe da wohl gestern etwas "panisch" reagiert.

Aber heute erste Runde gefahren (nicht umgekippt  ) Aber erstmal nur Straße, zum Üben ist mir das lieber...

Aber es ist auf jeden Fall tausendmal besser als mit meinen Turnschuhen. Und beim Wiegetritt kommt ja viel schneller weg als vorher, bin echt begeistert! Leider drücken sie noch etwas auf den Spann, aber vielleicht legt sich das ja noch. 

LG,

Silvia


----------



## siilvii (1. Mai 2006)

Ach so, der Grund warum ich die nicht mehr so gut lösen konnte: Ich hatte die Schuhplatte nicht fest genug angezogen so dass sich diese dann immer mitgedreht hat!  

Nun sitzt sie bombig und ich hab sie auch ganz brav nach der ersten Fahrt nachgezogen!


----------

